
Verizon Wireless requires you to tweet (DM) your password for support - Urgo
https://twitter.com/Urgo/status/824757292558082048
======
Urgo
Customer service should __never __ask you to give up your password, especially
over social media, even if it is via a DM. It 's okay to verify other pieces
of info (for example via the phone you verify a pin), but asking for a
password is just unacceptable. I did verify that this indeed was a real
twitter account of Verizon's too as they link it from their support page
[https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/](https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/)

